# linspire im impressed



## strick94u (Jul 19, 2006)

running linspire live on my old dell 500sc server its a p3 1000 with 1 gig eec ram a tx2000 64 bit pci-x ide raid card 2 80 gig maxtors a 100/1000 3com pci-x lan card nvidia pci mx400 vid card and a 5.1 sound card dvd rw. reason I gave those specs is that this is not only the first version of linux I have found that would run on a serverworks chip set but all those devices work perfict on it. I was expecting it to not work at all just like fedora or suse but if it did no way was the pci-x stuff gonna work well point proven now to get a mountable version and see how that goes


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 20, 2006)

does linspire come with wine defualt?


----------



## strick94u (Jul 21, 2006)

we will have to see when the full install gets here at this point in time its running from cd.
which is a great way to see if everything is going to work btw. not only does it load every device on my server but also loads everything except my windows base wifi on my laptop.
would love to load it on there perm but need the wireless to work.its fast and stable running from cd has mp3 ripper dvd writer software full range of cool stuff and i'm sure wine will run great off it. again it loads and runs my pci-x stuff something red hat and suse did not do. just cant wait to load it on my raid 0 drives should be super fast. oh and open office runs off the cd too and it see's my windows network and my mac 
as for wine I have a windows pc for games so who needs wine


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 21, 2006)

well if i switch over i will need wine so i care  i dont have two computers.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 21, 2006)

mikeownage said:
			
		

> well if i switch over i will need wine so i care  i dont have two computers.


I will let ya know should have full install on by this weekend or next (if no one local has it)
But as most flavors of linux should run it just fine


----------

